# 2021 Upfitter switches, how to operate correctly



## Doghead (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a 2021 Silverado 2500 truck and installed the upfitter switch wiring when I took delivery of the truck several months ago.

I have a few questions about proper functioning/using these switches.

First question, I’m using switch 5 for my beacon light. With the switch depressed, the beacon only comes on while the truck is running. Not on with “key on”/ accessory power on, (no key for my truck). Is this normal?

Second question, With or without the “key on”, my switch lights (switch indicator light) come on. So, if I have a switch depressed and turn off the truck and walk away, the switch light stays on. Is this normal?

I have nothing connected to switches 1-4 at this time.


----------



## Doghead (Dec 6, 2007)

Also, I do understand that switches 1 and 2 or 3 and 4 can be supplied with either constant power or switched power with the repositioning of their fuses. Assuming this is not an option for switch 5.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Doghead said:


> Also, I do understand that switches 1 and 2 or 3 and 4 can be supplied with either constant power or switched power with the repositioning of their fuses. Assuming this is not an option for switch 5.


Cant help with switch number 5, but I know on 1-4 you can change the keyed source in pairs.

Look at last page on upfitter link

https://www.gmupfitter.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/UI-Bulletin-153c.pdf


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Doghead said:


> I have a 2021 Silverado 2500 truck and installed the upfitter switch wiring when I took delivery of the truck several months ago.
> 
> I have a few questions about proper functioning/using these switches.
> 
> ...


Yes, the indicater light staying on is normal, my company truck dose the same.


----------



## Doghead (Dec 6, 2007)

This video on YouTube shows the switch indicator lights not turning on with the fuses in the accessory position. at about 7:45 into it


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i know this is an old post,but, took 6 months to get mine and finally starting to work on it
question, where did you connect the sw #5? did you pull the headliner to access the end of it?
yes 5 is supposed to be live, as mentioned the others can be changed
i dont think the kid in the video knows it is at the 3rd brake light


----------



## Doghead (Dec 6, 2007)

leolkfrm said:


> i know this is an old post,but, took 6 months to get mine and finally starting to work on it
> question, where did you connect the sw #5? did you pull the headliner to access the end of it?
> yes 5 is supposed to be live, as mentioned the others can be changed
> i dont think the kid in the video knows it is at the 3rd brake light


I removed the centermounted brake light from the cab and the wires were right there. I have a regular cab.


----------

